# zu hohe Stromaufnahme Stern/Dreieck



## TimoK (9 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein interessantes Phänomen an einem Motor, das ich mir nicht so ganz erklären kann:

Der Motor hat eine angegebene Stromaufnahme von 13A im Stern und 23A im Dreieckbetrieb laut Typenschild. 
Die gemessene Stromaufnahme liegt im Stern bei ca. 5A im Leerlauf, dies ist ja soweit alles in Ordnung.
Nach dem Umschalten in Dreieckbetrieb liegt die Stromaufnahme jedoch gleichmäßig bei 35A. Dementsprechend löst der Motorschutzschalter aus.

Ideen, warum dies so ist? Ich konnte mir das Ganze nicht so recht erklären...

Besten Dank schon mal,

Gruß
Timo


----------



## knabi (9 Dezember 2009)

Falsche Spannung? Es gibt relativ viele Motore, die für 220/380V (Dreieck/Stern) ausgelegt sind und damit nicht für einen Stern/Dreieck-Anlauf im 400V geeignet sind.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Timo,
ist der motor wirklich richtig in Dreieck verschaltet ?
Der motor kann auch drehen wenn da ein dreher der Leitungen
drin ist.
Kann der Motor wirklich Stern, Dreieck an deiner Netzspannung?

gruß helmut


----------



## TimoK (9 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

tatsächlich ist der Motor ein alter Motor, der gar nicht für stern/Dreieck an 400V ausgelegt ist, sond 220/380V... Hätte ich vorher mal genauer auf das Typenschild geguckt.

Besten Dank für die Hinweise!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Schnitzel (10 Dezember 2009)

Moin.

steht auf dem Typenschild 220/380V oder 380/660V?

Im ersten Fall ist ein Y/D - Start am deutschen Netz gar nicht möglich.

Viele Grüße Michael


----------



## maxi (13 Dezember 2009)

Aber selbst wenn es ein 380V ist sollte er nicht auf 35A gehen.

Ist eine Bremse im Motor? Und der Gleichtichter falsch angeschlossen?
(Benötigen meist 230V, manche Gleichrichter schlaten zum Schutz bei Überspannung ab)


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 Dezember 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn es ein 380V ist sollte er nicht auf 35A gehen.
> 
> Ist eine Bremse im Motor? Und der Gleichtichter falsch angeschlossen?
> (Benötigen meist 230V, manche Gleichrichter schlaten zum Schutz bei Überspannung ab)



Hää?
Es ist manchmal ganz hilfreich auch die Antworten der anderen Leute zu lesen.



TimoVoss schrieb:


> tatsächlich ist der Motor ein alter Motor, der gar nicht für stern/Dreieck an 400V ausgelegt ist, sond 220/380V... Hätte ich vorher mal genauer auf das Typenschild geguckt.


----------

